# Only in the night time!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, very sorry for what you and your boy are going through. 

Good you plan to take him to the Vet, an exam is needed to determine what is going on with him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor guy. I wonder if there is a sound he hears that bothers him but you can't hear? You could try some white noise in the room. The fact that it's only happening at night is very odd.


----------



## Mj319 (Dec 28, 2020)

cwag said:


> Poor guy. I wonder if there is a sound he hears that bothers him but you can't hear? You could try some white noise in the room. The fact that it's only happening at night is very odd.


Yes, I tried the white noise. I actually have tried multiple sounds lol. But the only reason I feel like it’s not a sound he hears because he does this in every room. Constant.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Vet trip is definitely called for, sooner you find out what is going on, sooner you will be able to help your dog feel better.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What your dog is experiencing, sounds similar to Sundowner Syndrome, here is some info about it. 









Sundowner Syndrome In Dogs | Victoria Stilwell Positively


Sundowner Syndrome, a disorder that can affect older dogs with dementia, causes anxiety and other behavioral issues that get worse toward the end of the day.




positively.com





Work with your Vet to determine what will help your guy.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

My old girl did something similar when she had a bad tooth. 

I hope your pup finds relief soon. Poor thing . It must be awful


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I was going to suggest that what your dogs actions suggest is a reaction to pain. Golden's are very tough dogs and they will tolerate a lot of pain before they actually start showing the pain. But, I could not guess why he only shows these symptoms at night, other than that is the time it is getting worse or less tolerable. But, I am just guessing...see your vet as already suggested!

After reading Carolina Mom's post above, that Syndrome sounds very likely, as this dementia would cause that pain reaction…..regardless, I wish you and your Golden the best of luck!


----------



## Mj319 (Dec 28, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What your dog is experiencing, sounds similar to Sundowner Syndrome, here is some info about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, does sound like this. But I hope it’s not! Appreciate your help.


----------



## Mj319 (Dec 28, 2020)

3goldens2keep said:


> I was going to suggest that what your dogs actions suggest is a reaction to pain. Golden's are very tough dogs and they will tolerate a lot of pain before they actually start showing the pain. But, I could not guess why he only shows these symptoms at night, other than that is the time it is getting worse or less tolerable. But, I am just guessing...see your vet as already suggested!
> 
> After reading Carolina Mom's post above, that Syndrome sounds very likely, as this dementia would cause that pain reaction…..regardless, I wish you and your Golden the best of luck!


Thank you so much, yeah I was thinking about the pain thing too, but only at night is what is confusing. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What your dog is experiencing, sounds similar to Sundowner Syndrome, here is some info about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Very interesting.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

If a vet exam comes back with no findings, I was going to say what Carolina Mom did above. I second what she said. If that seems to be what it is, try Purina Bright Minds food? It has helped some dogs.


----------



## Mj319 (Dec 28, 2020)

Rion05 said:


> If a vet exam comes back with no findings, I was going to say what Carolina Mom did above. I second what she said. If that seems to be what it is, try Purina Bright Minds food? It has helped some dogs.


Great thank you. I have an appointment tonight so I will keep all updated!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I tried to find info on a Vet Med School site but was unsuccessful. 

I know someone who has a Golden that was experiencing similar things your boy is. 
She took him to the Vet, got some medication for him, he is also taking Melatonin. 
I'm not sure if she made a diet change or not.


----------



## Mj319 (Dec 28, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I tried to find info on a Vet Med School site but was unsuccessful.
> 
> I know someone who has a Golden that was experiencing similar things your boy is.
> She took him to the Vet, got some medication for him, he is also taking Melatonin.
> I'm not sure if she made a diet change or not.


Thanks so much for looking into it. That’s my plan. I’m going today. I don’t really want to go right to meds but maybe diet and all. As long as it helps him


----------

